# LED  Stripe des Dark Base Pro 900 R1 kompatibel mit mainboardsteuerung?



## DarkSmurf (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi  bestellt und würde gerne wissen ob die LED Leisten die beim DBP900 beiliegen mit diesem board auch steuerbar sind, da Gigabyte ja damit wirbt das man sowohl 5V als auch 12V LED leisten damit steuern kann. 
Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## butter_milch (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: LED  Stripe des Dark Base Pro 900 R1 kompatibel mit mainboardsteuerung???*

PCGH hat vor 2 Tagen einen Artikel über das Gehäuse verfasst und dort wird das gleiche behauptet wie von Gigabyte:


> Die zwei beiliegenden RGB-LED-Streifen werden neuerdings mit 12 Volt betrieben, sodass sie von den bekannten Mainboard-Steuerungen angesprochen werden können.


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: LED  Stripe des Dark Base Pro 900 R1 kompatibel mit mainboardsteuerung???*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre es daher dich direkt an be quiet! zu wenden.


Macht er doch gerade.....  Ist doch das BQ Support Forum.

Laut Gehäusebeschreibung bei beQuiet sollte es aber nicht funktionieren.


----------



## butter_milch (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: LED  Stripe des Dark Base Pro 900 R1 kompatibel mit mainboardsteuerung???*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Macht er doch gerade.....  Ist doch das BQ Support Forum.
> 
> Laut Gehäusebeschreibung bei beQuiet sollte es aber nicht funktionieren.



lol, ich hab gar nicht drauf geachten wo ich bin 

Ich hab meinen ursprünglichen Beitrag reduziert, ich denke dass es möglich sein sollte.


----------



## DarkSmurf (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: LED  Stripe des Dark Base Pro 900 R1 kompatibel mit mainboardsteuerung???*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Macht er doch gerade.....  Ist doch das BQ Support Forum.
> 
> Laut Gehäusebeschreibung bei beQuiet sollte es aber nicht funktionieren.



Im Normalfall laufen die RGB's der Mainboards aber auch mit 12V wenn ich mich nicht irre. Wenn das Board es nun mit 5V ansteuern kann, dann könnte es gut sein das es jetzt funktioniert. Aber ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern das die RGB Leisten von bequiet 4 polig anstatt 3 polig sind. Da könnte das Problem dann hier sein...


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: LED  Stripe des Dark Base Pro 900 R1 kompatibel mit mainboardsteuerung???*

Wäre wenn auch eine Neuinfo für uns. 
Die PCB vom Rev. 1 bietet jedenfalls noch keine Möglichkeit einen RGB oder RGBW Stecker anzuschließen.
Wenn müssten die Leisten direkt an eine andere Steuerung angeschlossen werden. Das wiederum macht den Knopf an der Front überflüssig. 

VG

Marco


----------



## DarkSmurf (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: LED  Stripe des Dark Base Pro 900 R1 kompatibel mit mainboardsteuerung???*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Wäre wenn auch eine Neuinfo für uns.
> Die PCB vom Rev. 1 bietet jedenfalls noch keine Möglichkeit einen RGB oder RGBW Stecker anzuschließen.
> Wenn müssten die Leisten direkt an eine andere Steuerung angeschlossen werden. Das wiederum macht den Knopf an der Front überflüssig.
> 
> ...



Ich meine auch eigentlich die Led Leisten direkt, nicht die Steuerplatine hinterm tray, da gibt es ja noch keinen Anschluss für RGB Steuerung. Ich würde die Platine selbst nämlich gerne ausbauen, da die automatische Lüftersteuerung bei meinem jetzigen Gigabyte Board eh nicht funktioniert und ich die Befürchtung habe das es bei dem neuen auch nicht besser wird 
Dann funktioniert zwar erst einmal das Qi Ladefeld nicht, aber das ist momentan nicht so wild, da mir mein Smartphone gerade abhanden gekommen wurde ;-D


----------

